# Puppy Playing Too Rough?



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi everyone. This is my first post on the forum. I just got a 10 week old puppy about a month ago and I am really loving him. He is 3 months old now.

My question is that he recently has been playing with my neighbors Shih Tzu. Recently, he has been doing this thing where he will grab the ears of the dog and shake his head ferociously. I am assuming he is just being playful, but the Shih Tzu whelped, and the owner of the dog is concerned. I don't think our dogs will be able to play anymore since my dog is quickly outgrowing the Shih Tzu. 

I bought him a snake toy and he does the same thing with this toy. He will grab it and shake his head back and forth as fast as possible. Is this something to be concerned with? 

The Shih Tzu is the only dog he has played with that is smaller than him. He hasn't done this to bigger dogs, but I am concerned that as he gets bigger he will continue this behavior. Am I overreacting? If I do need to correct this behavior with his toy, how do I go about doing that?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think you should definitely discourage it in play with other dogs. As for with toys, any unwanted behavior is easier to stop if we make it black and white vs. allowing it sometimes.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, I don't purposely allow it in play with other dogs. He only did it this last time and since then I think the owner of the Shih Tzu has been avoiding contact. It is really hard to correct him when he is playing with another dog because he doesn't listen very well at this stage in his life. 

What is your opinion on playing tug with a dog? I know some people say it is a real bad idea and other say it is ok as long as you don't play too rough.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would play tug with him, just dont tug real hard so it doesnt hurt his teeth. Some people say you shouldnt play tug because if you let him win then he will start feeling dominant over you. Personally I dont believe that. Mine played all the time with me and he doesnt act like he is top boss. 

Do you have a puppy kindergarden anywhere close to you? If you do, I would sign him up for that class. That way he can get some socialization and learn some proper playing action. If you neighbor lets you play together again, if you see him put the ear in his mouth stop him and take it out saying "no". When they were playing and he shook the ear and the dog yelped, did the dog nip him or do anything else? Because maybe if the dog bit him that might teach him. That is what a littermate would do.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, I did just enrolled him in a puppy class at Petsmart. I know one of the things they do is puppy socialization with people and dogs. He will start this class next Sunday. I will let you know how that goes. I will see if this type of behavior continues with smaller dogs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think your puppy thought the Shih Tsu was a toy! Our puppies have all played that way at times with a toy.
Maybe just redirect him to another toy when he starts to shake it. and he may not be able to play with the small dog till he is older, if ever. Just because he is so much bigger.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally love tug games - it's a way to give a dog an approved outlet for a natural dog behavior. BUT - I play with rules:

Don't grab the toy until I say you can.

Don't hit my skin or clothing during the game or it immediately stops.

Let go of the toy when I say so.

Demonstrate you can maintain your thinking brain even when we play by letting go when I ask and immediately sitting when I ask.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah I am trying to teach him how to let it go when I say to. He is getting the hang of it, but if he gets too involved with the toy sometimes I have to manually open his mouth. 

I use to play tug of war with my dalmatian growing up and never had any problems. He was never aggressive until he got old and was in a lot of pain. Poor guy. If I had known what I know now about proper dog nutrition, he probably would have lived a longer, healthier life.


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

Take your dog to parks where there are other dogs, but try to keep up with your dog to correct it, you could use a retractable leash to try to stop your dog, or make a loud noise. Dont try and stop your dog physically when it is acting badly to the smaller dogs. You could make your dog a bit more aggressive because they see it as a sign to attack. You need to fix this problem before he starts fighting bigger dogs. ​


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe it was a false alarm. He played with the Shih Tzu today and they had fun. Maybe once or twice he did the bite and shake thing but the other dog didn't seem to mind. He is now about 5lbs bigger and it will be interesting if they can still play together in a month or two when Kobe is approaching 40lbs.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Hi there! 

I think perhaps keep an eye out and watch when they are playing! My boy does the shaking-the-head thing when he plays with toys. Sometimes when dogs play they can get quite rough, but as this dog is a bit smaller I would keep an eye out incase I had to intervene. 

I've always played tug of war and never had any problems! My boy loves it!


----------



## Darlenechilli (May 28, 2010)

Just remember he is not a golden at this stage he is a LAND SHARK and those teeth hurt no matter what sort of dog is on the end of those teeth, even our Rottie would give a wimpper when Chilli decided that the ears looked like a great source of fun  We would just redirect her with one of her many toys ( glad those days are over) We have also played tug and both our babies, now they bring up toys and place them in our lap or hands for a game then when we say enough they will just play tug with each other until they are all tucked out


----------

